# Drawing People in Photoshop



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

People.

I spent a few days pondering what to do next, so i drew some wings, thinking about doing a angel. however how do you draw people in photoshop, or do i have to scan in a picture?

`Adam

For those interested here are the wings i did


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2003)

Photoshop isn't really primarily a drawing program, it's mostly for photo retouching.  Something like Corel Draw or Illustrator offer better tools for freehand drawing and painting.

If you really want to draw freehand on your mac, you might also consider a Graphire tablet instead of a mouse.  

I *do* like the wings - clearly you do have some talent.   You might be able to do even greater stuff with some software better suited to the purpose.


----------



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks very much, they took me a wile.I will have to dig out a try out of illstrator 10 since i don't have os9 on here.

thanks 

adam


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 19, 2003)

I use illustrator, then I go back and touch things up with illustrator to get either realism or the correct colorization.


----------



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

Aw crap i cant find a copy of illustrator anywhere! I might buy an tablet. or 'acquire' one from college.


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2003)

Urbansory: did you mean "photoshop" the 2nd time?


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice wings.  If you can't or don't want to draw a person in there, try Google Image Search.


----------



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

ive tried but i cant find anyone, i just want some one prefilby a woman, standing up right, so i can add stuff.

Any ideas?

ps nice tag mr___


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2003)

Sounds like the plight of every lonely single man...  ::ha::


----------



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

lol too true too true!


----------



## Urbansory (Sep 19, 2003)

lol, yea, I guess i need to start proof reading and stop being SpeedTyperX. PhotoShop was what i meant, if i find a few of my examples, well go through the DVD/CD archives, I'll post a few examples.


----------



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

thanks, lol speedtyperX


thanks 

adam


----------



## BoneFill (Sep 19, 2003)

I have to disagree, Photoshop is not only for photo retouching (i rarely use it for that reason) if you want to do cartoons or anime/manga then illustrator is fine but if you want realism illustrator, corel and freehand are not a good choices the best you can do without falling into the reallity-fake of 3D is get a pencil and sheet of paper then do a sketch on it then you'll need a scanner then go to photoshop and add some colors textures and details to your draw... a tablet would help a lot though

IMHO the best way to learn this is working on a scanned picture. 

Hair tut 

Drawing people tut (really good)


----------



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

that drawing tut is immense! but too advanced for me tho, i just want a blank body with a robe on mabey so i can add headdress etc i remmber somthing in creative arts magaizine some time with loads of stock images .

thanks adam


----------



## Trip (Sep 19, 2003)

Photoshop can be used to draw people really well. I've actually drawn quite a few models in Photoshop using only a mouse! I just went about it as if I was drawing on paper with a pencil. Start with the frames and lines, add outlines, shapes, then move on from there. I use the pen tool on about size 2 or 3. If you want to play risky you can try it with the pen tool and then outline the created path, but that's scary (if you try it you'll see what I mean).


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 19, 2003)

I never said that Photoshop COULDN'T be used for freehand drawing.   But I maintain that Adobe does not INTEND it to be primarily used for that purpose.

Corel & Illustrator, by contrast, ARE intended (and marketed) for that purpose, and offer more tools for that use.


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Look on www.renderosity.com for renders of people.  There are lots and lots of images there, so you're sure to find something you like.  Just be sure to credit the artist if you produce this work commercially.


----------



## Browni (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks trip. i will give that a try.


----------



## Browni (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks mr E v helpful. out of intrest would Painter 8 work well?


----------



## Trip (Sep 20, 2003)

Painter 8 would work really well for this situation! But you might have to edit/add some effects in photoshop to make it look as good as those wings.


----------



## Browni (Sep 20, 2003)

well do you know any helpful hints for draping people in general, because my art skills aren't that good when it come to people. any templates?


----------



## Trip (Sep 20, 2003)

If you really want I can draw up a quick tutorial for you.


----------



## Browni (Sep 21, 2003)

would you mind trip thank very much


----------



## Jason (Sep 21, 2003)

wow that tutorial was hardcore


----------



## Browni (Sep 21, 2003)

yes it sure was! Ive been trying to work with painter 8 but  i just cant get to grips with it!


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry for the quality of this tutorial (lol) but I'm busy working on my website. Anywho, here we go (with the attached image):

1. Using basic shapes and lines create the "frame" of your character. Using a picture reference or live model look where basic lines and shapes are and quickly sketch them down.

2. Outline around your sketches and bring in more detail to your shapes. Again: using a picture model or real model as a reference can be handy!

3. Add detail, erase parts that don't look like they fit and add parts that should fit. Work with the outlines and if desired begin working on the inside of your picture.

*I used this method to create the character in this picture a year ago: http://www.TannerSite.com/tannersite/Gallery/summon.jpg

Depending on the amount of detail you add you can make your outcome very realistic, or cartoonish. But this is the basic way to get a human figure into your painting/drawing. If you have questions just ask and I'll find the time to answer.


----------



## Browni (Sep 21, 2003)

thanks trip, v helpfull

whats ur site?


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

My site: http://www.TannerSite.com


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

Heh, if this is a commercial product, I'm sure you can find a starving art student somewhere who would be happy to draw people for you for a modest fee.

Barring that, look around this vast cyberocean for tutorials and tips, and practice your techniques.


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

Going back to the #1 post here...maybe if you took a photograph of a model and then edit it in photoshop...that'd look really well with those wings.

Only thing is: do you have a camera?

Finding a model isn't ever a problem, you've always got yourself. But then again you'll need a tripod (or similar) and an autotimer.


----------



## BoneFill (Sep 22, 2003)

If you can find a copy of a book named How to draw comics "the marvel way" by Stan Lee and John Buscema you'll see that is not that hard to learn that style... This book does a pretty good job explaining the basis with cool illustrations...   the books at How to draw manga are also good at it ... Trip's tuts are cool thou  

How to draw manga Female Body tut 

Bakaneko tuts 

Polykarbon tuts 

Now, you can try searching at Photo.net or at ImageBank you might find something useful there...

Don't forget to show us the final result


----------



## Browni (Sep 22, 2003)

hmmm I think i will brow my dad camra and tripod and use a psersons body  thanks guys.

Adam


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

See?  Tutorials everywhere.


----------



## Browni (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks all very much, ive got my frame and everything thanks  

And i will show u the final result 

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## mseydel (Sep 30, 2003)

Lots of well-meaning folks here...the rub is that learning how to draw from scratch for one specific task is a tall order. And as a 'reformed' painter and illustrator, I'd say it's a lot easier to draw traditionally than digitally. Digital drawing gives you many options and malleability, but it's more difficult to build your skill at rendering objects and people accurately. I had a painting professor in college who used to say, "Reality is much richer than the imagination." What he meant was the level of detail in reality, and by natural extension, photography as a small window of reality, is much greater than what you can remember or create in your mind's eye. That's not a dismissal of the visual creative powers in people's heads, it just means you have to spend a long time looking closely and things and drawing them before you can just sit down and crank out an image of, let's say, an angel...


----------



## Trip (Sep 30, 2003)

Your style and training isn't how everybody elses style and training is mseydel.


----------



## Arden (Sep 30, 2003)

Are you trying to encourage him to use a photo or something?


----------



## Trip (Sep 30, 2003)

Who me?


----------



## Browni (Oct 3, 2003)

well i have a cunnning plan! 

I have my friend at a art college doing me a frame in black pen so i can scan it in. then i will use a photo with either poser or photoshop and 'wrap' parts of the photo around it. 


Should look quite good.

Adam


----------

